# Taxidermist for ducks



## JACKED UP (Jan 27, 2009)

Who does a jam up job on ducks?  I have a good taxidermist I have been using for years, but I donot think his ducks look that great.  I got a beautiful Drake Pintail this past weekend in Tennessee.  Please tell me some taxidermist that do not a good, but awesome job.

Thanks.....


----------



## Eroc33 (Jan 27, 2009)

rodney casteel


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Jan 27, 2009)

rodney casteel i hear is really good. that's where i am taking my gwt and gadwall.


----------



## JACKED UP (Jan 27, 2009)

Can you guys give me a phone number or email address to reach him at?  Where is he located?

Thanks


----------



## towaliga (Jan 27, 2009)

Steve Reynolds of Wildlife Reflections is who does all my work his duck mounts are awesome !!!!!!!! His # Is 404-569-7173


----------



## Eroc33 (Jan 27, 2009)

he is in bolling brooke just above macon dont know his # but i bet you can search and find it on here


----------



## blackduck (Jan 27, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290242


----------



## huntemup (Jan 27, 2009)

Lee Johnson did these in Fairburn.


----------



## JBax26 (Jan 28, 2009)

There are several good ones out there.  Rodney Casteel and Steve Reynolds do an outstanding job


----------



## mud (Jan 28, 2009)

*taxidermist for ducks*

Shane Smith in Bridgeport Alabama. Company name is Artistic Compositions by Shane Smith.He has won many competitions in taxidermy.


----------



## Gator Hater (Jan 29, 2009)

Rodney Casteel

478-994-0955

He is in Mexico until Sunday.


----------



## D-up (Jan 30, 2009)

Rodney Casteel is the man.


----------



## Thurston (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardins in Thomasville is by far one of the best Bird guys I have ever seen.  Here is my hoody he did.


----------



## D-up (Jan 30, 2009)

Some from Rodney


----------



## phillipv (Jan 30, 2009)

D-up said:


> Some from Rodney



Very beautiful mounts!!!

I have not had Rodney do a duck yet but have been in his shop and seen his work and these guys are telling the truth.


----------



## BIGGUS (Jan 30, 2009)

Dana Stanford in Roswell.  770-993-3518 Only birds. Museum quality. None better!


----------



## Etter2 (Jan 30, 2009)

BIGGUS said:


> Dana Stanford in Roswell.  770-993-3518 Only birds. Museum quality. None better!



I just posted some pics of his work in this forum for anybody to see.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 30, 2009)

*Pintails by Johnson*



huntemup said:


> Lee Johnson did these in Fairburn.



Hey huntemup, did you get those birds at surashot in LA?


----------



## JACKED UP (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the recommendations.  You guys have some very fine looking mounts.  The taxidermist I use does a great job on deer and turkey, but I am a little dissappointed with his ducks.  I think you guys gave me a couple extremly good taxidermist to research.  I will post pictures on here when I get my Sprig and Green head back.

Thanks


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 31, 2009)

McMicken's Taxidermy in Cartersville handles everything I need mounted, he's won awards in the past and basically just does an amazing job.  He's a very personable guy and will help you pick the perfect way to mount your animals.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Jan 31, 2009)

Master's Taxidermy in Columbus, Georgia


----------



## brittonl (Jan 31, 2009)

My vote goes to McMiken as well. Have been using him for several years now and just dropped off three to him last week. Turn around time is usually great and 'Ol man McMiken has been mounting birds only for 50 + years I believe he said. He does a heck of a job! If nothing else, at least go there and see their "trophy room", it would be worth your drive just for that.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 1, 2009)

lee johnson, unique's tax. in fairburn,ga., 770-964-1131 he is one of the best there is.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 1, 2009)

towaliga said:


> Steve Reynolds of Wildlife Reflections is who does all my work his duck mounts are awesome !!!!!!!! His # Is 404-569-7173



i'll second steven


----------



## sarg508 (Feb 1, 2009)

Steve Reynolds does awesome on all of his mounts I just got into duck hunting last year he did awesome on the mounts for me.  Wildlife Reflections his number is above.


----------



## swampchicken (Feb 2, 2009)

Steve Reynolds!  Let me know if anyone wants to see pics. A+ JOB!


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 3, 2009)

BIGGUS said:


> Dana Stanford in Roswell.  770-993-3518 Only birds. Museum quality. None better!


 
BigGus is absoutely correct.

More info for you:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=245636


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 16, 2009)

Ed Thompson in Lilburn is a good one. He has won alot of awardss for his work and=only does waterfowl and upland birds. 770-921-4056


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Feb 16, 2009)

Andy Nimmons   Lexington Ga


----------



## rickjames (Mar 5, 2009)

Casteel


----------



## JSpinks (Mar 5, 2009)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## hunt-it-all (Mar 6, 2009)

Rodney Casteel


----------



## buckpro04 (Mar 6, 2009)

*....*

charlie parker, without a doubt.....


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 7, 2009)

mud said:


> Shane Smith in Bridgeport Alabama. Company name is Artistic Compositions by Shane Smith.He has won many competitions in taxidermy.



Shane is one of the best in bird taxidermy.  Ed Thompson from Lilburn, his mentor and teacher, is unbelievable as well.  Both are past world champions in several bird categories.  Ed has done 37 ducks for me.  I am collecting all of the North American species.  Ed, who works in his basement, has recently  retired after 30 years as Fernbank Science Center's head taximermist.  Every bird he does is the quality of a competition mount.  I have never talked to a taximermist in the country that does not know his name.  He now judges national and world contests.  The time I have spent with Mr. Thompson leans to the fact that he has forgotten more about waterfowl than I will ever know.

His client list is pretty small as he has never run a shop or worked for the public on an even moderate scale.  I talked to him last week and he said he would like to take on a few more clients.  Turn around time is usually less than a month.  

Everybody thinks their guy is the best.  These 2 guys have the hardware.  If I had to pick, I would have to say Shane produces the best production birds I have ever seen, and Mr. Thompson produces the best bird period.

If you would like to contact him, please send me a pm.


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Mar 7, 2009)

Rodney Casteel


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 7, 2009)

_BuckMaster_ said:


> Tim Knight @ Knight Wildlife Studios In Dublin Ga



Tim is very talented and does great work on deer.  Does a pretty good turkey too.

Other than Shane Smith & Ed Thompson, the only other taxidermist in the SE I would consider taking a duck to is Dana Stanford of Roswell.

I don't know any taxidermist that I would consider dominant in every category of wildlife.  Not to say these guys are the best taxidermists, just the best 3 in waterfowl we have.  Most customers don't know the difference.  Sometimes I wish I didn't.  I threw alot of money away before I did.

Like I said earlier, these guys have the hardware.  Not regional, not state, not national, their hardware says world.  There is only one best overall in the world each year.  We are lucky to have a couple of these guys close to us.


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Mar 7, 2009)

Harry Whitehead is probably the best when it comes to being able to do all animals.  He is in Kentucky and his business is called Gunner's Taxidermy.


----------

